# From Switzerland to Germany...maybe?



## 4cats (May 10, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I have started the process of interviewing for a company near Frankfurt. I currently live in the French part of Switzerland and as much as I love it here, I think it is time to go back to the EU.
I am from Peru but hold an EU passport as well so I do not think this would be a problem for contracting. :fingerscrossed:

I wanted to know what is a good website to look for rentals (houses mainly) around Frankfurt? I know this is early but I am quite curious!

Thank you!


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Immobilien, Wohnungen und Häuser bei ImmobilienScout24

As good a place as any to start.


----------



## 4cats (May 10, 2016)

Thank you very much! MY husband and I are quite excited to look at properties


----------

